

GopherCon 2015 CFP Now Open - bketelsen
http://cfp.gophercon.com/events/gc15

======
rfb
And here I was hoping a gopher:// resurgence was taking place.

~~~
welly
My hopes were also dashed. Bring back gopher!

~~~
rakoo
As someone too young to have used gopher://, I'd like to take your comment
half-seriously: from a user POV, how is it different than, say, HTTP ? (I
believe it occupies more or less the same domain)

~~~
welly
It was pretty much a document search system. It was really useful at the time
when I was at university as a number of universities and organisations had
gopher servers with information not available on the then fledgling world wide
web. It was in no way comparable with the web or http. My comment was more
nostalgic than anything!

------
haberdasher
Gophers: If you plan on presenting via some sort of deck of slides, perhaps
you could try to present, capture and share via this thing I made:
[http://presentio.us/view/p1tcHs](http://presentio.us/view/p1tcHs)

edit: "SlideDeck" is not a word and need not be CamelCased...

~~~
austinprete
Just checked out the website, awesome idea! Hope to see this catch on with
tech talks.

~~~
haberdasher
Please forward to anyone giving a talk! Also, I'd love for
professors/educators to start using it.

------
barbs
It's not clear from that page, but Gophercon "is the inaugural event for an
annual conference devoted exclusively to the Go programming language."

[http://gophercon.com/about/](http://gophercon.com/about/)

EDIT: The page is now more descriptive :).

~~~
bketelsen
I suppose I should make that more clear. Thanks.

